# Vaping Donuts



## SVS1000 (10/2/14)

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/donuts.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (10/2/14)

Is this for real? So it builds this coil for you?


----------



## SVS1000 (10/2/14)

No it looks like a pack of prebuilt ceramic coils.


----------



## johan (10/2/14)

Most probable resistance wire encapsulated in ceramic - similar to the mosquito repellant principle where you place a mosquito repellant mat on a piece of ceramic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

great idea tho , for people like me who cant build a coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

Anybody know how to order some of this? Would love to try it out!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPWN (23/2/14)

www.fatdaddyvapes.com .But they are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Zegee (24/2/14)

Before you order check out rip tripper review online just so you can make an informed purchase

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

sorry to dig this up, I have a few of these and not terribly impressed to be honest. They are a bit less hassle than winding a coil ofcourse, but the rest is very so-so
As time has gone on, there are a few reports of them cracking under heat, and I'm trying to trace a thread where it has been reported that they shattered into little tiny pieces (some people use the word explode, but perhaps havent seen a bomb like 'toti '86)
All in all, I've stopped using them.
Expensive and hyped, but fail to deliver

Just want to edit/add to this: mine are fine, but not stellar and I can make a better coil while watching adverts, as far as safety issues go its all just rumours, and it could be bloody agents at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Vern said:


> sorry to dig this up, I have a few of these and not terribly impressed to be honest. They are a bit less hassle than winding a coil ofcourse, but the rest is very so-so
> As time has gone on, there are a few reports of them cracking under heat, and I'm trying to trace a thread where it has been reported that they shattered into little tiny pieces (some people use the word explode, but perhaps havent seen a bomb like 'toti '86)
> All in all, I've stopped using them.
> Expensive and hyped, but fail to deliver
> ...



Yip they were not received very positively by the likes of Tod (youtube Todd's reviews) and Rip Tripper.


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)

johan said:


> Yip they were not received very positively by the likes of Mark the paid shill.


Fixed that for you, no need to thank me...the uk vape scene has some serious undercurrents going through it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (7/5/14)

Read some comments today in the FB Enigma group. None was positive. Waste of time me thinks

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------

